# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Аутлук на ОС виндовс 7

## voronov

Файл аутлук 2013 аварийно завершает работу на ОС виндовс 7 где то раз в неделю у меня, я думаю, что он поврежден, потому что не может же он просто так, так сильно капризничать, так как это не первый раз. Обычно я мог решить эту проблему путем запуска средства восстановления папки входящие аутлук. Но в этот раз не проканало.
Кто-нибудь пожалуйста, предложите решение или надежную утилиту для ремонта…
Заранее благодарю за помощь.

----------


## boberr

Закрой программу аутлука и проверь что функция "показывать скрытые файлы и папки" включена в свойствах папки, так как Scanpst.exe это скрытый файл. Затем нажми на Пуск и поиск или найти 'Scanpst.exe' в поле поиска. Дважды щелкни, чтобы открыть файл и укажи местоположение своего поврежденного файла, нажми кнопку 'Start', чтобы начать процесс восстановления. Теперь пробуй открыть снова свой файл
В противном случае обратись к программе которая является выбором многих пользователей на данный момент
http://www.oemailrecovery.com/ru/outlook-recovery.html

----------

